# I usually dont sweat ratings...but this makes me mad



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

26 rides which are 5* ... 2 which are not....in the world of 5 stars, this would be a fail for a week, regardless of the many positives.....one flag for cleanliness...out of 28 rated rides.....Whats the matter .. your drunk ass cant handle a speck of dust on the upholstery? lol.....Just venting, like I said, usually I dont care, this one just happened to get on my nerves


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I feel ya. Cant please all the people all the time. So f**k 'em. 

Most Uber/Lyft riders think a 4 star is a good rating and have no clue it's considered a "fail" by both companies. Educate your clients any chance you get. Everyone I've explained that to after they asked how I feel about driving for Uber/Lyft have had no idea that the only good rating is a 5. Some even thought a 3 was good, to which I quickly corrected them hah.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> 26 rides which are 5* ... 2 which are not....in the world of 5 stars, this would be a fail for a week, regardless of the many positives.....one flag for cleanliness...out of 28 rated rides.....Whats the matter .. your drunk ass cant handle a speck of dust on the upholstery? lol.....Just venting, like I said, usually I dont care, this one just happened to get on my nerves
> View attachment 28530


Is that a Lyft thing? We don't have Lyft here yet..


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes that is Lyft feedback. Hence the line "best driver I had on Lyft".


----------

